# A Warning about Hardscapes



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

A few days ago, I moved some (Lava) rocks in my small 20 gallon tank. The tank contains 2 adult female balloon mollies. Yesterday, I noticed that my largest molly had strange bruises or abrasions on her side. I searched online and found a potential bacterial disease that caused red spots, but thought that it could not be true, because these looked like actual abrasions. 

If it was this bacterial disease I was to dose her with melafix, and wait for her to heal. 

This morning, I turned on the tank light and there she was at the bottom of the tank. I thought she was dead, of course. She was kind of catywampus and stuck between a rock and the aquarium glass. I reached in and found out she was very much alive, but trapped by one of the rocks! She had wedged herself between the glass and the rock and could not get out! 

This made me think I should write a post warning people to put enough space between the glass and the hardscape item, or not have any space. If the fish thinks it can fit, it will try, and then become trapped. I have heard of cases where a fish dies trapped in an object. 

I am still wondering if I should treat her for the abrasions? 

I was considering isolating her for a few days with distilled water, maybe some salt, and some tea tree oil. Do you think that would be more help or more harm?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I think a half dose of the Melafix would help stave off any infections, and I bet API stress coat would help her heal (says it replenishes the slime coat). Not sure what the salt would be useful for, but that's what reading the box will tell you!


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't like the idea of salt at all. The majority of my fish are those you must be warey of using salt around, loaches, catfish, cories. Other than the cats and biotas I have a few mollies, 2 female betas, 1 killie, a few tetra. Then, there are all the shrimp. I have a planted tank. I put stress coat in the water change I did this morning. She is toodling around as usual. I feel her wounds will heal quickly. My water quality is good in both tanks. No ammonia or nitrites, when the nitrates get up to about 20 I do a water change. I use amquell, stresscoat and some clarify if too much sediment is churned up.

I actually think that she will heal well if I just keep the water clean. She is in good spirits, and not behaving as though sick.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Clean water does wonders, I whole-heartedly agree!


----------

